# Steel And Steel Speedsonics



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Postman's just been, so ....

I did a Gold and Steel Speedsonics topic a few weeks back...and I now bring you a Steel and Steel Speedsonics follow up. The one without batons is mine; the one with batons is.... :tongue2:

Having them in the same photo highlights the differences quite well I think. I hadn't appreciated how well the hands match the batons on the watch that isn't mine (isn't possession nine tenths of the law? :lol: ), so I think they are both equally nice and unique in their own ways.




























And merging the gold one because I cant get all three in one place for a photo shoot


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks lovely Paul :wub:

I hadn't realised the difference in dial colour between the two until I saw your pictures of them side by side. I'm not sure which version I prefer TBH. I love the painted indices and the square hour hand on yours, but then the combination of batons and hands on the other.....

and by the way..... :kewlpics:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Paul i wonder if yours has the wrong dial and tachy combination the more i see it... usually these match... hmmm..

Often the raised indices dial is callled the loster dial as that almost invariable came with the raised indicies...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A beautiful trio there Paul, I think by a very slight margin I prefer the one with the raised batons B)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Paul i wonder if yours has the wrong dial and tachy combination the more i see it... usually these match... hmmm..


Jon, I'm sure they do match....its the photography  . If you look at my watch square on, the tacky ring and dial are exactly the same colour.

If you then tilt the watch slightly, you can see that the tachy ring has a mirror finish to it while the dial does not, but essentially they are the same colour still.

If you then take a photo if it, it all goes pear shaped and the ring ends up blue. h34r: :sadwalk:


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice, I do like a Speedsonic. The one with the painted batons being my favourite


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Love them both, but the coordinated hands/batons just edges it for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

strange_too said:


> Very nice, I do like a Speedsonic. The one with the painted batons being my favourite


Me too  ...but if someone wants to give me the other type, I'd buy them a beer  .


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A beautiful trio there Paul, I think by a very slight margin I prefer the one with the raised batons B)


+1 - As said before i do love the matching hands and batons but they are all very handsome no doubt


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Stunning- I really want one of these.

Is it just the photos or does yours have a much more 'defined' case. Has the other one been refinished and lost its 'edge'?



Silver Hawk said:


>


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Robert said:


> Stunning- I really want one of these.
> 
> Is it just the photos or does yours have a much more 'defined' case. Has the other one been refinished and lost its 'edge'?
> 
> ...


How very observant of you Robert...yes, you are quite correct; the one on the left has lost some of it's case sharpness. I'm sure the owner will explain more...


----------

